# Kodak P880 digital 8mp slr camera any good?



## Guest (Dec 25, 2007)

As the title really are these cameras any good? I have found them for £189
cheers


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Review here http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/kodakp880/

Some nasty bad points in the cons section at the end though.

For £190 I'm sure there is a Fuji that'll do a better overall job, dont quote me on this though!


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

it's not actually a digital SLR i don't believe. more of a hybrid "super zoom" compact.

am very happy with my Fuji S6500fd (also a Digital hybrid). also about ~£190.

was it that specific model you were looking at, or a digital camera in general?

(incidently, my Fuji camera does 28-300mm effective zoom, over the kodak's 24-140mm)


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2007)

timprice said:


> it's not actually a digital SLR i don't believe. more of a hybrid "super zoom" compact.
> 
> am very happy with my Fuji S6500fd (also a Digital hybrid). also about ~£190.
> 
> ...


Im not to up on the tech of cameras just after a new decent 1 for taking pics of jobs that i have done for my website etc etc.

I am currently using my nikon coolpix 3200 3.2mp a few years old now but was a great camera when i got it new.

Around the £200 mark i have to spend. If anybody spots anything in the sales post up the info and ill have a look.

Cheers Paul


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

have a look at this

http://www.trustedreviews.com/digital-cameras/review/2006/10/24/Fujifilm-FinePix-S6500fd/p1


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

For £200 you cant beat a Fuji. Sharp colorful images. Great lenses too :thumb:

http://www.warehouseexpress.com/

Warehouseexpress is one of the best and consistent I've found. And I've brought many cameras off them.

You an get the Fuji S9600 for £229, only £29 over budget :thumb:


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

good deal, although i have used the 9600 and it's not as nice to hold in your hands as the 6500, hence why i bought the latter.

both are fabulous cameras though, and well worth a look.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Another tip, go into WHSmith and buy a few amateur digital camera mags. The pro mags will be an overkill and sometimes slate the little "bridge" cameras. The mags have adverts for other good shops that you might find a better deal for the camera youre looking for.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

http://www.pricerunner.co.uk/cl/29/Digital-Cameras?price_min=165&price_max=250&man_id=17&sort=3

LX2, TZ3, FX55/100, FZ50 - take your pick


----------

